# [Solved] Cant create new SpiderOak Hive

## Apheus

Hello,

I use app-backup/spideroak-bin. Now I found that I cannot create a new local copy (with an empty $HOME). After entering username and password and clicking "Next", the application shows an error message

 *Quote:*   

> Server error [('SSL routines',
> 
> 'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate
> 
> verify failed')].
> ...

 

This must be due to a change in the last months - That's how long I did not create a new hive. I did not find anything relevant to SpiderOak in the internet.

Does anyone know what is going on or how to further debug it?

Or SpiderOak alternatives (packaged in portage) with a similar zero-knowledge approach (not dropbox)?

Thanks.Last edited by Apheus on Tue Jul 28, 2015 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apheus

The ~amd64 version 5.2.0 works, solved by upgrading.

----------

